# New and Confused



## JLRogers (Jul 29, 2010)

I am a new graduate. I graduated from MHCC with an associate of science in medical office management. I really love coding and I want to do this. I take my CPC exam at the end of this month. My problem is finding a job. I have looked for a few months now and nobody will hire me without at least two years of experience. How am I supposed to get the experience if nobody will hire me. I even tried a staffing agency and they won't either. Should I even take the CPC or just save my money and give up on my dream of being a coder? I am struggling. Any advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## hcm2012 (Jul 29, 2010)

NEVER GIVE UP!!  It was a couple of years ago and I was in the same situation, just graduated froms school and I did not even have a degree I had a coding certification.  I remained firm and applied everywhere.  I would suggest continuing with testing because you will need it in the future. Also, apply for receptionist positions, that puts you in the doctors office. This alone helps you get to the back office to code.  I hope everything works out for you and that I helped you a little.


----------



## shandellw (Jul 29, 2010)

Never give up on your dreams; that may seem cliché, but, you can become a coder and someone will hire you. You may have to start out as an office manager, but, when I held that position I did coding, I had to in order to obtain proper reimbursement. I have had so much favor; getting jobs that required B.A., and M.S degrees right out of high school even now, and without prior experience. You future is bright, not bleak. Do you want to work remotely or do you just want to get into the medical field working outside the home? Do not let the experience factor get you down, apply and believe that it will work for your good. Of course, not everyone will hire someone without experience, but many employers are looking for employees that are not set in their ways and are willing to learn, sometimes that is difficult with coders who think they have arrived and know everything. Be of good cheer! You can do this!!


----------



## KellyLR (Jul 29, 2010)

*Don't give in!*

Don't give up. It is hard to get into ANY field to land a job.  Keep your eyes and ears open and keep looking.  During this time, code and practice upon everything you get your hands on. This helps keep your mind sharp.  Everywhere there is an employment test.  Whatever you do, DO NOT go for the CPC-A.  It will only make matters worse for employment.  It takes two years from what I heard and sometimes longer to get the "A" removed.  One thing you might consider:  taking a job with an organization (billing) and then transferring into coding.
Good Luck to you,


----------



## JLRogers (Jul 29, 2010)

*Thank you*

I guess I am just panicking a little. I thought things would be better after college. I will keep trying.


----------



## bucajack (Jul 29, 2010)

Try Outcomes.


----------



## coding303 (Jul 29, 2010)

Having your CPC really does help.  I was lucky enough when I finished my associates to get linked up with an office for my externship that then hired me to work in their office.  It was a small specialty office that included a business office staff of 3 people.  As a result I was able to get the other year of experience I needed so that I could sit for my CPC (without the A)  When things got rough for my office since I was the one who had been there the least I was the one they had to cut due to cost.  I found a job in a medical office and started 4 weeks later.  I did NO CODING AT ALL and sat in that position for a year.  After I had been there 9 months I went to the head of the coding department and asked advice on what to do for my CEU's.  A few months later and I was sitting in a different office with the title of "coder" again.  

I would recommend getting your CPC-A and if you find a position with a large practice use it as a step toward your goal.  Keep up with your knowledge, attend AAPC local chapter meetings, always keep up to date and read your Coding Edge & Edge Blast.  You will get to where you want to be, it may not be as immediate a you had hoped but stick with it.


----------

